# Is It Wrong to Have a Favorite?



## Anitsisqua

Do you think it's wrong to have a favorite pet?

Do you have a favorite pet? If so, why, and do you ever feel guilty about it?

My friends and family absolutely adore little Suki, and I love her, too, but I favor Gabe. Suki's an outgoing, affectionate, energetic little thing. She demands attention.

Gabe doesn't really like to be cuddled, and he can be very energetic too, but is a little more standoffish. 

Sometimes I'll be sitting down, studying or reading, and Suki is either playing or nowhere in sight, and Gabe's lying quietly at my feet, and I just feel like Suki will never be able to measure up.

It might be wrong to compare cats and dogs (literally!), but I feel a little guilty for knowing I play favorites.


----------



## onyx'girl

I don't really have a favorite, because each of my pets have a special place in my heart. 
Though I would love to send away my daughter, Onyx, Magnum & Teddi to a deserted Island for a day....see which one survives, they can all be extremely annoying at times.


----------



## Anitsisqua

...I don't want to give the wrong idea. I love them both...


----------



## BellaLuna

I have no favorites all my animals hold a special place in my heart. We are all bonded but in different ways..

Now my husband definitely has his favorites which are the cats and Gatticus only because Bella doesn't really bother with him unless he has food ha-ha then she's his pal but other than that she is only with me. I can assure you that my hubby certainly doesn't feel guilty in the least.

As for me if I did have a favorite I know I would feel guilty actually that's why I don't have a favorite because I feel guilty picking just one ha-ha 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## BellaLuna

onyx'girl said:


> I don't really have a favorite, because each of my pets have a special place in my heart.


Ahh Whoops I guess we were on the same page lol 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## blehmannwa

Felony the pit bull was my heart dog. I don't think that I will ever experience the depth of bond that I had with her with another pet. Havoc is my husband's heart dog but I don't think that this detracts in any way from our relationships with our other dogs rather it enriches our interactions.


----------



## shilorio

Elios is my heart dog. I have a stronger bond to him, I need that dog. I have a stronger bond to him then just about anything. 
Something just went off in my head to make it this way I guess. 
I love all my animals, but if I really had to chose I would chose him. 
Do I feel bad about that? No. Shilo is really happy being attached to my grandmas hip and Koda loves being with my dad while I work with elios, I've always like spending time with one animal. And I guess he was the one who stole my heart


----------



## Merciel

I love Pongu a lot more than I love Crookytail.

They both know it. And yes, it makes me feel pretty guilty sometimes. If my husband weren't so fond of Crooky, I would probably have rehomed him to a family where he could be a beloved pet dog instead of a perpetual failure as a competition dog.


----------



## Rei

I don't think it's wrong, if each of the pets are getting the appropriate attention and care.

Of course, I say that as someone who definitely has a favorite pet  I only have one dog, and he's my boy through and through. He's my favorite and I love him more than I love any of my other pets (which include two cats, hamsters, and turtles, so not really tough competition). I love all of my animals, of course, just on different levels. Between the cats, I love my doll of a cat Bree more than I love the little gray spazz. I'm not guilty about that, either. As much as I complain about the latter, I still love her to bits.


----------



## doggiedad

what do you get out of telling people you have a favorite pet?
i don't think there's anything wrong with having a favorite pet.


----------



## Phantom

I only have one dog so she's my favorite right now. We have three cats and there are certain things about each one I like better than the others, but altogether I pretty much like all three the same. I wouldn't feel guilty about it, I can't help if I like one of them better. But I do think it is wrong if you give one all your attention and ignore the others.


----------



## trcy

I don't have a favorite, but Riley and I were very close. We had a very strong bond. I love all my animals, but there was just something about him....I can't really explain it.


----------



## llombardo

Each of mine are special and they all have at least one thing that is my favorite thing about that pet. My son says Robyn is my favorite, she very well might be, but I feel that they all have my heart.


----------



## G-burg

I definitely have a favorite! Chaos, hands down.. I love everything about her..


----------



## Shade

No I don't think so. I think there are dogs that enrich our lives more then others. Sometimes it's the dog that doesn't want to bond and sometimes it's the human. I love both of my dogs, they drive me nuts sometimes but they really are a blessing and joy. 

I see their faults and strengths but they don't judge me on mine so I do my best not to judge them on theirs and love them for who they are.


----------



## KatsMuse

Anitsisqua said:


> Do you think it's wrong to have a favorite pet?
> 
> Do you have a favorite pet? If so, why, and do you ever feel guilty about it?
> 
> My friends and family absolutely adore little Suki, and I love her, too, but I favor Gabe. Suki's an outgoing, affectionate, energetic little thing. She demands attention.
> 
> Gabe doesn't really like to be cuddled, and he can be very energetic too, but is a little more standoffish.
> 
> Sometimes I'll be sitting down, studying or reading, and Suki is either playing or nowhere in sight, and Gabe's lying quietly at my feet, and I just feel like Suki will never be able to measure up.
> 
> It might be wrong to compare cats and dogs (literally!), but I feel a little guilty for knowing I play favorites.


I've had quite a few GSDs...male and female. I have 2 female GSDs right now. 

They get along along great, are house dogs and treated according to their personalities. 
They eat the same food, get the same amount of treats, basic care, training, etc. 
However, they are VERY different in personality, temperament and needs.

My oldest girl is very much the true standard of a GSD ... Aloof, confident, courageous, etc. 
She's friendly but, not overly. 
SHE will 'grace you' with her presence when SHE wants to.
I love her for her drive and desire to please. She loves to work hard and we have a great bond. 
(And, she'd fight the devil!)

My youngest girl is a little "needier". She's the total opposite of my oldest girl.
She's a cuddlier, love bug and wants to be around you all of the time. We have a different bond. 
Her desire to please is just as nice, just in a different way.
(And, she can run down a rabbit in a NY minute!)

I don't know that it's so much about one or the other being a "favorite" though.
I guess, for me, it would be like comparing children? Or, even friends?
Each one will be different and have a different bond/relationship with you?

For me, knowing and 'reading' my dogs plays a role in how each are treated and what they need. 
I've bonded to all and love them equally. 

No, I don't feel guilty about my relationship with any of my dogs...they each have different needs. 
I try my best to meet them. 

A piece of me dies when I lose any of them.

I don't know if that makes any sense? Or answered your question?
Maybe I just need more coffee?

JMO.

 Kat


----------



## David Winners

My house always has multiple dogs. I definitely click with some dogs more than others. I work with them all and develop a good relationship with them, but some personalities better suit me than others.

Luckily, the wife likes the other end of the spectrum, so it works out.

David Winners


----------



## LaRen616

I have 6 animals. 

4 female cats and 2 male dogs.

*Favorite Cat:* Wicked, she is my soulmate, my shadow and my faithful companion. 

*Favorite Dog:* Sinister, he is the love of my life, my partner in crime, my best friend, my heart and we have been through a lot together. Nothing can break our bond. I would do anything for him.

*Favorite Animal:* Sinister, I would be lost without him and truly heartbroken. 

Even though those 2 are my favorites, I am still closely bonded with my other babies, I love them all dearly and they all get my attention and love daily. I do not show favoritism in front of them and make sure that they all get special treatment. :wub:


----------



## Galathiel

Right now I have 2 dogs and a cat. Rai Li is almost 14 years old (shih tzu) and he's a huge mama's boy. Of course you can't help but be strongly attached to a dog that thinks you hung the moon. I'm still struggling through puppyhood with Varik so some days are definitely more frustrating than others. However, IF we survive to adulthood, I think he'll be a great companion and partner. My Persian, Sienna, is just a toot. She's hilarious and entertaining to watch but definitely NOT snuggly to my dismay .. she's so ... flooofy!!!

Basically it's hard to say right now. I guess I don't really have a favorite. I love them all ... and some days I would give them all away depending on how big a headache they gave me that day! 

In the past, I did have a heart dog that I lost very young. He was my first male GSD and our personalities just meshed soooo well. I've never had anything like it before or since.


----------



## SusiQ

I love both of my dogs, but Diablo is such a mama's boy and is so easy compares to Raven (a total drama queen) that it's hard not to feel some preference; however, I never show it - both get lots of attention!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

I bonded with Harley (my first GSD) much more quickly than Varick, though now, I have a special bond with each of them. I love them both with my entire heart. But I do favor certain qualities one has more than the other dog, and that goes for both of them.


----------



## Gharrissc

I have favorite characteristics in all of the animals, but no favorite as in one is better than the other. I don't think there is anything wrong with a favorite as long as you don't let one dog get away with more stuff just because they are a favorite.


----------



## scarmack

I have three dogs, 1 Border collie and two German Shepherds and the Border Collie is by far my favorite. She was MY first dog and we spent *a lot* of time going to training. She did all the puppy classes, obedience, and we even got to level 3 agility. And she's the only one that does not sleep in a crate. Oh and she has the best name ever, Squirrel!!! haha


----------



## lesslis

Whatever dog is not irritating me at that particular moment is my favorite. ; ). I do know if push comes to shove who i could never let go of.


----------



## KathleneDewberry

I love dogs. Yes, some times they irritate me a lot but I love them.


----------



## sebrench

I don't have a favorite among my current dogs, but they are both very different, and I enjoy them for those different qualities. My favorite cat, however, would be probably be the little seven pound fearless one...he is very affectionate, acts almost like a dog, and holds his own amongst the shepherds. The spooky cat is very sweet, but she might be overshadowed, at times, by all the big personalities.


----------



## Dainerra

One of the funniest, and TRUEST, things I ever read about parents (owners) having favorites.

"I don't have a favorite child but right now I definitely have a least favorite" 

There are aspects of each of my dogs that I prefer over the other dog.


----------



## Tim n Kona

absolutely... Kona is my favorite and my wifes mini yorkie is hers, lol

Now if we are talking about our biological kids...


----------



## Galathiel

Resurrected thread. Interesting to see what I wrote back in 2013 hehe. Since that time, I've lost my beloved Rai Li, Varik is now 3, almost 4, and we are very close. He's not snuggly enough to suit me, but he's an entertaining, full-time job . My cat, conversely and to my great joy, has matured into a nice little lap cat, while keeping her kittenish crazy running through the house and playing with various little items that she steals off the counter.


----------



## maxtmill

All of my dogs have a different place in my heart. Some I seem to have a special bond with, but I love them all.


----------



## Kazel

Always interesting to see what we used to think. My cat Fluffy used to be my favorite but now that she's gone I have no favorites they all rate about the same just depends on how I'm feeling and how each one is acting!


----------



## Ace626

Hmmm...I don't think its wrong to have a favorite, certain dogs/pets just align more with individuals


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The bond I had with Lucky is the strongest followed by Daisy closely. I miss them both especially Lucky. Charlie is growing on me but man I miss my Lucky.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

I have had a heart dog- he lived almost 17 years. My Quest is definitely my current favorite out of five dogs, but there's no doubt my Zoom and my Erika are special. The other two love daddy best. I adore them, but the three that are more "mine" are my favorites, and the two that are more "his" are his favorites. As long as you give them all love and care, I don't see what difference it makes


----------

